# Lime green grass?



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Have this patch in middle of the yard. Any idea what it is or how to test what is going on with this spot?


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Might be a patch of grassy weeds, maybe Poa Annua?

Pluck a few samples of the lime green grass and take closeup pictures. We may be able to help ID.

What type of grass do you have throughout the yard?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

I moved in last year yard was a disaster... I overseeded with tall fescue blend made by Pennington from home Depot as a complete nooby. Got way better tall fescue grass seed I'm throwing down this weekend. So it's mostly that Pennington fescue. When I get home I will pull some samples.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Sulfur or iron deficiency?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like KY31


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

House I bought a year ago has one side of my driveway with lime green grass. Conclusion I've come to is that it is Buffalograss. Looks the same as your pictures. Used this NC state site to identify it. https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/buffalograss


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 30 pics of Reno's look that color. Probably germinated after summer heat.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

lime green grass.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

greengrass said:


> House I bought a year ago has one side of my driveway with lime green grass. Conclusion I've come to is that it is Buffalograss. Looks the same as your pictures. Used this NC state site to identify it. https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/buffalograss


Buffalograss would have stolons tho, that should make it really easy to identify if that's the culprit.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Jdaniel611 said:


> lime green grass.


Can you pluck a few samples and post pictures?

Can you also pull back the grass and take a picture of where the grass meets the ground?

Does the patch grow tall faster or slower than the surrounding turf?


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

@Ecubed I don't mean to steal your thread but I'm almost in the same boat.

@Mozart Here are some pictures. This grows at the same speed as the other grass around it.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Khy said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > House I bought a year ago has one side of my driveway with lime green grass. Conclusion I've come to is that it is Buffalograss. Looks the same as your pictures. Used this NC state site to identify it. https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/buffalograss
> ...


That is correct. There are also other identifiers, like a fringe of hair for the ligule type. This id tool has check boxes to narrow down grass types, pretty useful. http://turfid.ncsu.edu/ItemID.aspx?orderID=GR&orderDesc=Grass


----------



## lfrancis (Jun 2, 2018)

A guy called Pest and Lawn Ginja has a YouTube video on how to identify what deficiency is causing the lime green grass:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fquRGno-weE

He suggests the problem in his case is soil 'pollution'. Solution is soil conditioning (humic acid, gypsum) in his particular instance, so maybe worth checking other neighbours to confirm if it's a widespread issue or just your lawn.

Hope that helps narrow down the problem.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you would like to soil test the areas and compare them it would tell you what's deficient. Unless the grass is a different variety than the rest.

New grass can take up to two plus years to show its true darker green color.

Personally I'd just wait it out and work on a soil test/plan moving forward. If it doesn't meet your expectations by mid summer you can always plan to renovate next fall.


----------

